# Score my first Paslode off E-bay!



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

It's a good thing that gun worked for Murtaugh.:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

VinylHanger said:


> I have a stapler as well. The trigger worked until it decided not to. I always liked how it made me light headed when I was stapling soffits.:clap:


there is a little roll pin in the nose that can break causing a no fire problem


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If I recall it was 1986 when a Paslode rep first showed up with one of those black guns & asked us to test it out. VERY SLOW cycle time. But we could see the advantages of it on small jobs & mainly pick up work.

That is what he was interested in.

The current versions are slick.:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

hate to say it, but you WILL have issues with that nailer. you would have been WAY better off to buy a newer nailer. the paslodes have been updated and revised over the years. heck they dont cost that much even new.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

3bar said:


> hate to say it, but you WILL have issues with that nailer. you would have been WAY better off to buy a newer nailer. the paslodes have been updated and revised over the years. heck they dont cost that much even new.


When that one breaks he will be addicted like lone and buy at least 12 new ones.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

If the new ones is better than the old ones. Then why can you still buy parts and nails for the old ones. I am not trying to sound rude.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

3bar you are so wrong, the new Paslode Cordless Framing Nailer Cost $399.00 plus 10% tax at my local Lowes and HD! Thats $438.90.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> 3bar you are so wrong, the new Paslode Cordless Framing Nailer Cost $399.00 plus 10% tax at my local Lowes and HD! Thats $438.90.


Prices can be different in different markets.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Found a cheaper source for the Paslode Battery off Amazon for $26.00.


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

CJ21 said:


> Found a cheaper source for the Paslode Battery off Amazon for $26.00.


Thanks for sharing. I need to replace a battery. Loaned my framer out, when it came back a couple months later with the battery still in the handle instead of storage It wouldn't take a charge. 

Always remove battery when gun is not going to be used, I pull them even if its only going to be a 1/2 hour.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

When you're ready to buy your second pasload lemme know. I have several and I don't use them anymore.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Well CJ How's the unit working:blink: can it do a days work:whistling


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Tip for the gas on cold days: 

Purchase 24oz coffee in morning, be sure gas canister is clean, insert gas canister into coffee, let sit for 2 minutes, remove from coffee and insert in gun, drink coffee and start nailing.

Related tip: During the hot summer months, buy large fountain soda and snickers bar. Be sure wrapper on snickers bar is clean, insert snickers bar into fountain soda, drive to jobsite, remove snickers bar which is now very cold and not melting, enjoy.

Disclaimer: You are most likely contaminating your coffee and sodas with these techniques. Germs inside your body may or may not kill you.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I aint got the nail gun yet, it should arive Wednesday.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Be sure to go over the cleaning procedure in order to keep it working right. Also, fresh gas is key, don't stock up on fuel cells as they go bad after a while. As for the batteries, be sure to follow the instructions for Ni-cads else you'll kill em fast.

You most likely know all this already, I just felt like typing..


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i think i saw one of the black paslodes on "auction hunters" today, they were bidding on a storage unit full of tools, they said most of the stuff was from the 20's lol

the other day a guy was selling two of the newer model for $150 each but no batteries or charger.....


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I know it will need a good cleaning.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I think that I have a couple of newer Impulse framing nailers, they are orange and probably at least 10 years old, probably more. Are they worth anything? 

I'll have to check on the model #'s. They are in my storage.

I think that I have a couple of Porter Cable Bammers, as well.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I think that I have a couple of Porter Cable Bammers, as well.


According to PT Barnum there is a market for them. :laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

also if I remember correctly you'll need hearing protection for that model, it's freakin' loud!


----------

